# HELP! GOAT DOWN! PYGMY DOE SICK! UPDATE TODAY!



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a pygmy goat who seems to weak to stand up and I dont know what to do! 

I got her December 29th. She had severe coccidiosis and loads of worms. I have been giving her Corrid and wormed her with injectable Ivomectrin and she is on Pro-bios. She has fresh hay, fresh water and a mineral lick.

her diahrrea was watery, it was BAD. But in the last 4 days, she seemed to be getting better, ie: walking around more, being vocal, poops firming up/getting much better.

Today she was up in the pen standing in the sun in the AM, but just now I found her in the barn and she couldnt get up on her feet. She tried to get up, but her legs seemed too weak or something. 

I have a bad feeling she is too far gone to help now. She will eat goat chow from my hand, but I dont know if she is eating any hay at this point. 


I know I can call the vet to come out, or take her in, but I just am not able to pay big vet bills just to find out she cant be saved and then have to pay a fee to have her put down on top of all the other fee's. 

I want her to get better so badly, but at the same time, if she is just going to slowly waste away, I would rather put her out of her misery and let her go over the bridge.

I am crying right now. I feel so bad for her. 

Anyone have any ideas? Is her behavior normal for a recovering goat or is it a really bad sign?  Please be honest and dont hold back out of concern for my feeleings. I will always try to do my best to do what is right for my animals regardless of my own feelings.

Thanks so much


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you give her red cell?

I have not experienced it, but have read on here that when you deworm and treat for coccidiosis at the same time, you risk the goat dumping the worm load really fast and that can cause them to bleed internally, thus they become enemic.  Red Cell will help with that.  Hopefully, someone else with more experience will come along.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2012)

No, havent given her Red Cell- thats new to me, I havent ever used it and dont even know what it is. If it is helpful, I will get it today.

Dosage for a 35 pound pygmy? 


Off to google red cell................

Thank you!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd give her a shot of Thiamine asap.  Or B multivitamin in a massive dose.  Wondering if it's not goat polio?

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2012)

A blood transfusion would probably be the fastest way to get her on her feet.  The vet could do it in the field if you have a donor.  If not, injectable iron is probably the next best thing.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

It sounds like meningeal worms to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2012)

Corid can cause polio because it takes away the thiamine. Sounds like possibly goat polio like Roll Farm said.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

how pale are her gums?  

She needs thiamine injections, possibly iron injections and hydration.   

I am sorry, you and her are going through this.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

First of all, you wormed her.  And you treated her for coccidiosis.  

So you are on the right track.  

As the other have said,  

Check her gums.  Are they nearly white?   She's probably anemic.
Take her temperature.

Give her red cell  (7 cc, 3 x a day)  It has a high iron content.  
Give her some pro-bios. (you can get that at the feed store with the red cell.)

In the meantime  Till you can get the red cell...
Give her several tablespoons of Molasses or cane syrup   It's high in iron and sugar and will give her a big energy boost.  
Mix that with warm water and put it in a turkey baster with some vitamin E oil (melt 3 or 4 capsules in hot water and add three selenium tablets and some yogurt  (about 1/4 cup).

  And make sure her water is warm.  You can add some goat electrolytes to it.  (Get that at the feed store as well.   

Keep giving her small doses of water with electrolytes and probiotics a couple times a day for a several days till she is back on her feet.  

Don't give her grain for now.  Just hay!  Grain might be a bit hard on her system.  Wait till her tummy is all better (a week or two.)  

She can have alfalfa pellets and beet pulp soaked in hot water in small doses.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2012)

yup, her gums are nearly white. I called my vet, left a message. I sent hubby to get red cell, nutri-drench (nutri if they have it at a feed store, I dont know) more pro-bios on the way.

Darn, I gave her a handful of goat chow already for taking her meds, but she got all frothy at the mouth, seemed to be choking. I think she's dehydrated. Gonna try to give her water through a turkey baster.

CAN I give her gatoraide???? How much? I dont have molasses, only dark Karo corn syrup. Is that ok? How much if yes?

Just how many things can I give her in one day? 

She's had Corrid and Pro-bio so far. What else that Ive mentioned would be a good idea to give her today? Dont wanna over-tax her system.

I got her up and walking for a few minutes and gave her her meds. Poor thing  is just miserable.


----------



## lilcritters (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah if she is white she needs blood. About the only thing that will help her and it should be done soon. I have a Boer cross that used to have his blood taken 3 or so times a year for transfusions when I worked a vet clinic. Goats would come in unable to walk and very bad... Some walked out some didn't.



April


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

She won't die from the goat chow, it's just better for her to ease up on her tummy for now.  The reason for molasses is that it has iron in it, but if you  are getting the red cell that is fine.  Karo syrup will give her some energy.  Just mix a bit with some warm water to get her to drink more water.   The goat electrolytes have vitamins in them, but Gatorade is an OK substitute in a pinch.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2012)

Even if she hasn't got Thiamine Deficiency, the B vitamin will give her a huge boost and stimulate her appetite.

Dehydration alone will cause pale gums.  Red cell is a good idea, but if she were here, she'd be getting 10 cc of B vitamin complex tonight, and another 5cc 1x a day for a while.
Did you read the link I posted about Goat Polio and how corid can cause it?

I use a drenching syringe when a goat is down and needs hydrated but I don't see why a turkey baster wouldn't work.  Gatoraide or pedialyte will be good.

Good luck w/ her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Even if she hasn't got Thiamine Deficiency, the B vitamin will give her a huge boost and stimulate her appetite.
> 
> Dehydration alone will cause pale gums.  Red cell is a good idea, but if she were here, she'd be getting 10 cc of B vitamin complex tonight, and another 5cc 1x a day for a while.
> Did you read the link I posted about Goat Polio and how corid can cause it?
> ...


I agree, a drenching syringe is the better solution.  But a turkey baster will do in a pinch if you don't have one.  

 As Rolls said!  Ditto on the B-vitamins.  B-vitamins are a definite first line of defense for any situation where a goat is down.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 6, 2012)

Do adult goats with a selenium deficiency get weak muscles, or is that just a symptom for kids?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2012)

Can I use human B vitamins? I have B6 and B 12 in tablet form. I gave her Red Cell tonight as well as nutri drench. Was that ok?

When I went out to give her the Red Cell, she was up and had her head in the feed bowl and was munching on hay. I hope thats a good sign. Gonna go out and check on her in a minute....


----------



## elevan (Jan 7, 2012)

Human B vitamins can do in a pinch but you can get injectible B complex at the feed store for around $5 and has the proper mix of vitamins.  You'd need to get straight Thiamine from your vet but again price is reasonable.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

*YAY!*   It sounds like you are already making progress.   You can crunch up vitamins.  You can also get liquid B-12 and Thiamine at the Health Food store.  BUT the injectible is faster!    Keep that regimen going.   You can get through this and she will probably be OK.   It will just take a little longer if you have to go the oral route.   

Hang in there.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks once more to all you for all your help and suggestions!

This morning I went out to see the girls, and Eloise was awake, but could not stand up... She tried and tried, and ended up just scooting herself foward a few feet. It was soooo sad to see. 

I gave her the Red cell and nutri-drench anyways, and an hour later, she was up and walking around. Cant tell if her gums or tongue are pale since the meds seem to stain her mouth. It seems to help though.

Then an hour later she was up and asking for food, making small quiet meeeehhhh's. Right now she is back in the barn resting.

She has been on Corrid and pro-bios for 7 days now. Treatment of Corrid should be done. Her poops are like dog poops right now, little logs, but they are logs made up of squished together berries. Definate improvement!

She seems to have some nasal discharge that is white and a tiny bit of yellow, so naturally I am thinking respiratory infection. She also seem to shake her head alot even though she doesnt have anything stuck to her face or head.

I have the vet coming in a few minutes to see her, give them both CDT vaccines (only Sophie if eloise cant take it), and I will ask her to give Ellie a Thiamine shot if she has it on truck with her.

Vets here, gotta run....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 7, 2012)

UPDATE!!!


Ellie is on the mend!!! The vet was shocked when she saw her- The vet said "Wow, she looks like a totally different goat since the last time I saw her!!" She also said "Last time, had you not followed up with her after care, I would have given her 48 hours to live, but now, I really think she will be fine!"

What we did today- Gave her a shot of Thiamine and a B6 shot, and gave her IV saline since she is still showing signs of being pretty dehydyrated, we also re-wormed both goats. The Red Cell and Nutri-drench was a very good thing and I will continue it for a few more days. Also keeping up the Corrid for a 10 day treatment, keeping the pro-bios going as well.

Vet thinks her trouble with getting up in the mornings and after long naps is due to arthritis in her front legs. She does not think she is bred (thank goodness!).


Another cool thing- She thinks she *may* have felt a kid in Sophie! She said she wasnt sure though. She said Sophies udder was small, but was there, so she just wasnt sure. She mentioned Pygmies can need c-sections if the buck was bigger than the mom, but I told her the buck she was with was actually smaller in stature than Sophie. So things should be ok.
Only time will tell at this point.



Thanks again to everyone, your support and suggestions were not only comforting, but I think they truely helped save Ellies life. 

Will try to keep everyone posted as time goes by!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow!  I am SO, SO, happy that things are working out for your goats.  It is amazing how much difference a few little things can make.  We are all here to help and Rolls and the other here are very experienced and can tell you so much.   Keep up the red cell for at least a week and keep on giving her vitamin B for a while and the pro-bios till she gets a LOT better.  

If she has arthritis, hot packs and massages might help a bit as well till she is back on her feet and feeling better.

Keep her hydrated by frequently offering warm water with a bit of molasses and electrolytes added.    (she will like that.)

Good luck with Sophie and maybe babies.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 8, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Corid can cause polio because it takes away the thiamine. Sounds like possibly goat polio like Roll Farm said.


I am glad you goat is doing better, but I want to make sure that you saw this. You say you are continuing the Corid. If that is so you might be in for problems again if it was goat Polio that she was suffering from. 

I know it is easy to overlook things when you are worried and grasping at straws to save an animal. That is why I am pointing it out to you again.


----------

